# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  nanostasio pio?

## canta

exw internet sto 1 spiti kai thelo na stilo se 1 allo se apostasi peripoy 100 metron alla na lamvano sto lpatop xoris nano, efykto? empodia mono oi tixoi tis 2hs monokatikias

----------

